# We are picking up another owner turn in today



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Mary sent me the info yesterday and said Dorene up in Prescott was willing to help. Mary had been trying for 2 weeks to get the current owner to complete a turn in form and the owner had no time, was having printer problems, etc, etc... Every possible excuse. So asked me to give it a try
so I called these people last night...

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

I can't even describe the experience of just a simple telephone call... (but I'll try)

The mom was actually carrying on at least 2 other conversations as I was attempting to talk with her. There was an unbelievable amount of noise and activity in the background... I tried to ask simple things as would there be a better time to call... I either never got an answer or I was told to get the baby... (or something like that). There was a TV blasting away at levels that have caused a hearing loss for me... and I was just on the telephone... :smpullhair: After maybe 5 minutes of this and being able to successfully discuss nothing except they wanted someone to come and get the dog and learning that the husband was in prison, I found myself talking to someone else who is apparently the 17 year old daughter.

She went to a slightly quieter area of the house... and I finally was able to get an address. I told here I'd bring the form over (it's one stinking page!!) and fill it out while I was there and so I asked what time. Well, they wanted me there first thing this morning, which I could not do. So the plan then became Peg and I will go get him at around 1 PM today. I started asking about the dog and his history and was told several more times that I don't really know as so and so is in prison and it was his dog... :smpullhair: 


Just between you and me... I've always felt that Maltese were probably not the dog of choice for the typical prison population... so besides having no clue what is going on... I do not even WANT to know.... I did learn (I think) the dog is a boy about 5 years old and supposedly in good health...  

So I am not sure what it is we are going to find, but if the dog isn't totally crazy and stressed out by all of this, he must not have a pulse...

Then Friday we will drive up to Prescott and take him to Dorene.






We've had to turn down several simply because we have 4 rescues and 7 total dogs and we just can not handle any moreon anything other than a short term basis.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems to me like this family/group of people have way too much going on!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Some people are crazy!!!!!!! I'm glad you can rescue this poor boy!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve,
I had to look 3 times at the name of the poster this so sounded like one of Deb's stories. Do these people know how to use a phone? If they talked to the prisoner you may have some better information to go on. Does not sound like the kind of people that would own a Maltese. With your luck you will show up rescuing and end up rescuing a huge White Akita.

Good luck to you on this adventure.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so glad you able to get that poor dog out of that home. I bet that poor baby will be really happy also to be out.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sure sounds like this dog is in a bad situation. Thanks for taking the time to go and try to rescue him.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sad to say, but maybe he is in jail for stealing maltese dogs and the others don't want anything to do with him. Very bad situation, I think I would definately have someone with you when you go there. rayer: rayer: rayer: I will be saying prayers for the dog and for you til you get back.
Please let us know when and how it worked out. Poor, Poor furbaby.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness you & Peg are there to rescue this poor baby.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sounds like this fur-child has been in prison!!! 
Thanks for getting him out.
(((Steve & Peg & Dorene & Mary))) *


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: WOW, what a crazy environment that is for a little Malt. I'm glad the little guy is getting out of there soon. Thanks Steve & Peg for rescueing him. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Steve and Peg for going to rescue this little baby. Please update when you get a chance. Keeping you and Peg in my prayers for this trip. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yikes, sounds like a total nightmare for this poor dog. You have to wonder how it has survived at all. Will be anxious to hear the outcome when you get him home. Thanks for going the extra mile even though you have a full house and Peg not feeling well.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Good grief, how frustrating that conversation must have been for you!! I'm happy you are able to make the trip to rescue that baby. I hope you don't find 10 others that need rescued when you get there. That would be heartbreaking. :crying 2: Praying for a safe trip. Please update when possible.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well... :smilie_tischkante: 


the agreement with the 17 year old was that Peg or myself would pick up the dog today at 1 PM or so. Work was dead and I can't stand it when it is like that, so I left and was doing the pickup myself. Got over there and what happens, but no one is home.

I have the moms work number and I go to call to see what is up. Well... I would have called, but I left my cell on the desk at home because it needed a quick charge!
:smrofl:  

So I drive back home and call the mom from there and she tells me they gave away the dog to a relative.


I just want to move someplace where I can be with my wife and the dogs and not have to talk to any other idiots....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:smpullhair:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow what an ordeal  poor dog


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, good grief again! That is even more frustrating! I certainly hope the "relatives" provide a better environment for the poor little thing. I wonder why they did this if they knew you were coming to pick him up today? Makes no sense! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a crazy house. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well here is some prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: for the little furbaby, and hope the family that took him will take good care of him. That is if the family is really telling the truth about the situation. Poor baby. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800106


> Well... :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> the agreement with the 17 year old was that Peg or myself would pick up the dog today at 1 PM or so. Work was dead and I can't stand it when it is like that, so I left and was doing the pickup myself. Got over there and what happens, but no one is home.
> ...



:w00t: .....


----------

